

MapBBCode Share: a simple service to share custom maps and convert geodata - Zverik
http://share.mapbbcode.org/

======
kjell
Ditto: [http://geojson.io/](http://geojson.io/),
[https://github.com/mapbox/geojson.io](https://github.com/mapbox/geojson.io).

There's a few npm modules for the command line, so you can do the likes of
`geojsonio < some.geojson` or `togeojson my.{kml,gpx,…} | geojsonio`

geojson.io uses gist.github.com as a data store:
[http://geojson.io/#id=gist:anonymous/92dd314a02c072d658f4&ma...](http://geojson.io/#id=gist:anonymous/92dd314a02c072d658f4&map=4/-78.38/-48.6041)

~~~
Zverik
I know of that website, it is made by a fellow OSMer, and while it's perfect
for creating and editing GeoJSON, it lacks in simplicity of sharing maps
(well, it depends on an external site for that). For example, MapBBCode Share
maps can be embedded into posts on any forum or blog with MapBBCode plugin
installed. Both sites were made with the same technology stack, though, namely
Leaflet + Leaflet.draw.

And of course MapBBCode Share maps can be loaded in geojson.io: for example,
[http://geojson.io/#data=data:text/x-url,http%3A%2F%2Fshare.m...](http://geojson.io/#data=data:text/x-url,http%3A%2F%2Fshare.mapbbcode.org%2Fzdjzk%3Fformat%3Dgeojson)
(replace zdjzk with map id).

------
aaronpk
Love that it uses OpenID for the login!

If you are/were using MyOpenID, you can switch your delegation to IndieAuth
since they are shutting down. It's an easy switch:
[http://aaronparecki.com/articles/2013/09/15/1/indieauth-
now-...](http://aaronparecki.com/articles/2013/09/15/1/indieauth-now-supports-
openid-delegation)

~~~
Zverik
Oh, thanks for reminding. I was told this before, but forgot.

------
chippy
I like it. What are the file formats that it can it import? I tried a .gpx
file and it worked nicely.

~~~
Zverik
Click the "Export" button, there will be a list. Basically, almost all of
those:
[https://github.com/MapBBCode/share.mapbbcode.org/tree/master...](https://github.com/MapBBCode/share.mapbbcode.org/tree/master/formats)
(except html, iframe, nmea).

------
andrew_sh
Nice service indeed, I like it more than anything I tried before.

